
Your State Is Not Mine: A Closer Look at Evading Stateful Internet Censorship [pdf] - swordfeng
http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~krish/imc17.pdf
======
swordfeng
The "state" in title stands both for the TCP state, and the country - an
ironic meme in China. It is the opposite of "our country", a phrase usually
seen in official media. The government does not even admit the existance of
the GFW, which is one of the reasons why people say they are living in a
different "state". The meme is explained here:
[http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/06/25/chinas-your-country-
we-j...](http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/06/25/chinas-your-country-we-just-live-
in-it-subversive-meme/)

